# Daytona grey paint colour



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can anyone tell me which is a darker grey/black paint colour than Daytona Grey Audi paint.. 
I have kerbed my Nurburg alloy [smiley=bigcry.gif] & Vauxhall tell me it's Audi Daytona Grey, but it doesn't look dark enough to me. I Know colour pics are deceiving, but here is the wheel before kerbing. £430 for a new alloy. 
Does this look like Daytona Grey to you.








Thanks, Hoggy.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

That looks too light to be Daytona grey


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

That does look a bit light for daytona BUT daytona is a strange colour cause in different lights it can appear more of a dark silver !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for your replies. 
Vauxhall Superstore were wrong & correct colour for VXR Nurburgring alloys is Technical Grey L177 not Audi Daytona grey.   
Hoggy.


----------



## Macester (May 24, 2014)

Crikey, good job for double checking, all you want is to pay out twice because vauxhall gave you the wrong colour code


----------

